# newb;\



## Skribe (Jun 9, 2005)

so... i was wonderin how much does a good plant produce? how often ect? or is there a set ammt?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 10, 2005)

Depends on dozen of factors.
Somewhere between zero and 2 lbs. is the best I can do.
If you're thinking of growing, I suggest you read a grow book to find out about marijuana cultivation.  It would benefit you to find out about the plant you want to grow.


----------

